# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  2ος Παναττικός διαγωνισμός πτηνών

## kostasm3

Στην έκθεση αυτή συνδιοργανωτές είναι ο Αττικός Σύλλογος Εκτροφέων Καναρινιών (ΑΣΕΚ) του οποίου τα μέλη εκτρέφουν κυρίως καναρίνια εμφάνισης και καναρίνια χρώματος, η Αττική Λέσχη Οικόσιτων Πτηνών (ΑΛΟΠ) της οποίας τα μέλη εκτρέφουν όλες τις κατηγορίες οικόσιτων πτηνών.
Ο Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εξωτικών και Παραδείσιων Πτηνών (ΠΣΕΠΠ) του οποίου τα μέλη εκτρέφουν όλα τα είδη εξωτικών, παραδείσιων πτηνών καθώς επίσης και παπαγαλοειδών. To Greek Posture Canary Club (GPCC) του οποίου τα μέλη εκτρέφουν μόνο καναρίνια εμφάνισης.

http://www.atticabirdshow.gr/

----------


## geopan

Καλησπερα.Ο Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε.(ελληνικη λεσχη καναρινιων εμφανισης)δεν συμμετεχει?

----------


## jk21

Oχι Γιωργο , εχει ξεχωρη δικια του εκδηλωση

----------


## kostasm3

οπως τα ειπε ο δημητρης...

----------


## kostas karderines

Αυτό είναι το φανετοκαρδερινο του φίλου μας και μελους του φορουμ (*adreas)* που βραβεύτηκε στην εκθεση του Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε.Όπως βλέπεται από τα πολλά βραβεία το πουλάκι με δυσκολεψε να το φωτογραφίσω !πολλα μπραβο αντρεα........  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Θα ήθελα να γράψω και δυο πραγματάκια για την έκθεση που έμενα προσωπικά μου φάνηκε λίγο πρόχειρα στημένη!
Το πρώτο είναι ότι σε όλα τα βραβευμένα πουλια δεν υπήρχε πουθενά το όνομα του νικητή και ψαχνοντουσαν όλοι ποιο είναι ποιανου και το δεύτερο και για μενα το ποιο σημαντικό ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχε κάποιο προστατευτικό που να κρατάει σε απόσταση τα πουλια απο τον κόσμο!πήγαινε οποίος ήθελε και κόλλαγε το κινητό ή την φωτογραφική στην μούρη του πουλιού για να το φωτογραφίσει !

----------


## Cristina

Μπροστά μου , παιδάκια χτυπάγανε τα κλουβιά των πουλιών. 
Και ένα πράγμα που δεν έχει σχέση με την οργάνωση της έκθεσης, αλλά  με την οργάνωση των εκτροφέων...ειδα σε κάποια καναρίνια ( είδα και τον εκτροφέα...μάγκας, μεγάλης ηλικίας) με κάτι ποτίστρες... 0,40 € έχει μια μικρή ποτίστρα. Τόση οικονομία πια! Τι παράδειγμα δίνουν....

Ωραία πουλάκια κατα τ'αλλα.
Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που πήραν και βραβεία αλλα και σε όσους πήραν μέρος στην έκθεση!

----------


## kostasm3

αν καταλαβα καλα κ ο κωστας αλλα κ η χριστινα απο οτι ειδα κ στις φωτο λενε για την εκθεση του ελκε..
δεν νομιζω η παναττικη να ηταν προχειρα στημενη οπως λεει κ ο κωστας με κοντα 2800 πουλια μεσα...

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα εχω την εντύπωση οτι και στις δυο εκθέσεις υπήρχαν για μενα αυτά τα δυο προβλήματα , εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος.επίσης εαν θυμαμαι καλα από πέρυσι που είχα πάει δίπλα από κάθε πουλί που είχε βραβευθεί υπήρχε και ας το πούμε μια καρτέλα που έγραφε κάθε λεπτομέρεια το που βραβεύθηκε και τι βαθμό είχε πάρει λεπτομερώς . Όπως νομίζω ότι το να υπάρχει κάποια προστασία για τα πουλια δεν υπήρχε επίσης και στις δυο εκθέσεις . Δεν ξερω πως λειτουργούν οι εκθέσεις γιατί δεν ασχολούμαι αλλα πάλι εάν κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσεις ότι σε εκθέσεις στο εξωτερικό δεν μπορείς να πλησιάσεις τα πουλια με διάφορα προστατευτικά που βαζουν.Όλα αυτά λέγονται από τον καθένα μας για κάτι ίσως καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει γιατί ούτε εγώ ούτε η Χριστίνα κατεβαίνουμε σε εκθέσεις οπότε δεν έχουμε και κάποιο όφελος.



Υ.Γ η Φωτογραφίες του Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε μπήκαν γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πουλί έτυχε να διαγωνίζεται εκει

----------


## kostasm3

Προς Θεου δεν ειπα οτι εχεις οφελος...
αυτες οι καρτελες που λες ειναι οι φισσες κ δεν μπηκαν φετος επειδη περυσι παρατηρηθηκε οτι τις ετρωγαν τα πουλια..
φετος οποιος ηθελε να βρει καποιον εκτροφεα κοιταγε το νουμερο του κλουβιου πηγαινε στην γραμματεια κ εβρισκε τον εκαστοτε εκτροφεα..
οσον αφορα τα προστατευτικα που λες εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω δει ουτε στο ρετζιο,ουτε στο βελγιο αλλα ουτε κ στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα να υπαρχουν..
οτι λεμε ειναι εντελως φιλικα..το λεω γιατι οι λεξεις ειναι κρυες κ δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε πως τις διατυπωνει ο αλλος...

----------


## kostas karderines

Εννοείται φιλικά Κώστα .Αυτό για τις φισσες δεν το ήξερα ότι είχε συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και επειδή ήταν κάτι που βοηθούσε πολύ για αυτό το είπα.όσον αφορά τις άλλες εκθέσεις όπως έγραψα και πριν δεν είμαι σίγουρος εαν βάζουν προστατευτικα αλλα νομίζω ότι πήρε το μάτι μου κάτι τέτοιο ,εάν το βρω θα το βάλω.και νομίζω ότι και ένας φίλος που κατεβαίνει σε εκθέσεις στην Βόρεια ελλάδα μου ειπε οτι βαζουν,θα το συγουρεψω ομως.απλα στα ματια τα δικα μου δεν ηταν πολυ ομορφο το να βλεπω οποιονδήποτε  να παει  να κολλάει την μούρη του στο κλουβι και να κοπανιεται το πουλι.

----------


## kostaskirki

Σαφεστατα για να στηθει μια εκθεση πρεπει καποιοι ανθρωποι να τρεξουν, να ιδρωσουν, να παρακαλεσουν πολλες φορες αλλα αυτο δεν αλλαζει το οτι περυσι η εκθεση ηταν σαφεστατα πολυ καλυτερη και απο τις δυο φετινες! 
Τα φετινα ''φαουλ'' ηταν πολλα! Π.χ οπως λεει και ο Κωστας θα επρεπε να υπαρχουν οι καρτελες βαθμολογιας για ολα τα πουλια για να βλεπει ο καθενας την κριση του πουλιου, τον εκτροφεα, το ειδος κλπ κλπ
Αλλο ενα φαουλ ηταν οτι βαθμολογηθηκαν πουλια φορωντας πλαστικα δακτυλιδια! Απαραδεχτο απλα!
Καλο ειναι να λεγονται καποια πραγματα για να διορθονονται στην επομενη! 
Και παλι μπραβο ομως στους ανθρωπους που ετρεξαν για να δουμε ολοι μας τοσα πουλια!

----------


## kostasm3

κωστη οσον αφορα τα προστατευτικα μαζι σου...
ξερεις σε ποσους την ειπα βλεποντας να χτυπιουνται πουλια..
ευτυχως που καποιοι καταλαβαιναν κ ζηταγαν συγγνωμη..
αλλα ειλικρινα εγω δεν εχω δει σε καμια εκθεση...αν βρεις θελω κ εγω να δω..

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα εαν ήμουν σίγουρος θα στο έλεγα 100% γι αυτό και δεν επιμένω .γι αυτό είπα ότι νομίζω ότι κάπου το πήρε το μάτι μου!Είναι κρίμα για τα πουλάκια και για όλους εσάς που συμμετέχετε ! βέβαια είναι και θέμα των επισκεπτών!

----------


## jk21

Σε καποιες εκθεσεις του εξωτερικου , υπαρχει καπως διαφορετικη χωροθετηση μονο σε ιθαγενη πουλια , ωστε να αισθανονται πιο ασφαλη .Εχω δει και γω αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που .Οχι φυσικα στο Ρετζιο 

Να διευκρινισω επισης , οτι ακουσα (δεν εχω διασταυρωσει για να το λεω σιγουρα ) οτι με πλαστικα δαχτυλιδια κριθηκανε πουλια στου ΕΛΚΕ  , οχι στην Παννατικη .Λεω τι ακουσα , οχι τι ξερω εγκυρα 


Ζω για την ημερα που οι Παναττικες θα ειναι παναττικες και τα Πανελληνια , θα ειναι πραγματικα πανελληνια  .Δεν ξερω που υπαρχουν οι ευθυνες , αφου δεν ειμαι οργανωμενος αλλα σε καιρους σαν αυτους που περναμε , να εχουμε πανελληνιες και ελληνικες ορνιθολογικες ομοσπονδιες για .....  ποικιλια , ειναι επιεικως πολυτελεια 


Συγχαρητηρια σε οσους εθελοντες βοηθησαν και στις δυο εκθεσεις , γιατι ειναι για μενα οι πραγματικοι πρωταγωνιστες μαζι με τα πουλια , ειτε στην μια ειτε στην αλλη εκθεση .Εδω ειναι το θεμα της Παννατικης αλλα αφου κανεις διαγωνιζομενος στην αλλη εκθεση δεν θεωρησε αναγκαιο να ενημερωσει τα μελη του gbc οπως συνηθως γινεται σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους και ομαδες σχετικες του fb , τα γραφω εδω ...

----------


## kostaskirki

δια του λόγου το αληθές!

----------


## kostasm3

επειδη ημουν καθε μερα στην εκθεση μιας κ βοηθουσα κ εγω κ ειχα κ πουλακια δεν πηρε το ματι μου πουλι με πλαστικο δαχτυλιδι..
ελπιζω να μην λεω βλακεια..
κωστα αυτο που ανεβασες ειναι απο τον ελκε κ οχι απο την παναττικη..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Πολλά μπράβο στους διακριθέντες και βέβαια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.

----------


## kostaskirki

> επειδη ημουν καθε μερα στην εκθεση μιας κ βοηθουσα κ εγω κ ειχα κ πουλακια δεν πηρε το ματι μου πουλι με πλαστικο δαχτυλιδι..
> ελπιζω να μην λεω βλακεια..
> κωστα αυτο που ανεβασες ειναι απο τον ελκε κ οχι απο την παναττικη..


Ναι Κωστα , δεν ειναι φωτο απο την παναττικη! 
Απο την διπλανη εκθεση ειναι!

----------


## VasilisM

Παιδιά σίγουρα στο άλλο πόδι δεν έχει κανονικό δακτυλίδι? Αφού αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει.

----------


## kostaskirki

Βασιλη φυσικά και έχει και κλειστού τύπου δαχτυλίδι απλά στους κανονισμούς το λέει πως απαγορεύεται γιατί θεωρείται "σημαδεμενο"

----------


## mitsman

Ή έκθεση της παννατικης για εμένα στεφθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχια, ημουν και στην περσινή! 
Οι φίσσες των πουλιων δεν μπήκαν πάνω στα κλουβια γιατι πέρυσι τις περισσότερες τις έφαγαν τα πουλια και πολλές χαθηκαν!
Η φίσσα ειναι για τον κάθε εκτροφέα για να δει που έχασε και που κέρδισε βαθμους το πουλακι και να το βελτιώσει με την εκτροφή!

Οσον αφορα την απόσταση ασφαλείας απο το κοινό και τα πουλιά ειναι κάτι που και εμεις θα θέλαμε αλλα ειναι κάτι που δεν συμβαινει πουθενα ανα τον κόσμο!

τα δικα μου καναρινάκια που βραβεύτηκαν!

----------


## jimk1

Συνεπεις οπως παντα

----------


## kostas karderines

Συγχαρητήρια Δημήτρη !

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στα πουλακια και σε σενα !!!

----------


## stefos

Πολλά μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## alpaon1

Ο δικος μου στην εκθεση!

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδιά αυτα ειναι αυτονόητα.. Η φισσα πρέπει να μπαίνει στο κλουβι για την ευκολη εύρεση του ιδιοκτήτη..  Τρόποι υπάρχουν.. Δεν ειναι μονο τα κάγκελα,μπορει να μπει με ωραιο τροπο κατω απο το κλουβί και να φαινεται το ονομα του ιδιοκτήτη με την βαθμολογία μονο.. Τα υπολοιπα εξάλλου δεν ενδιαφερουν το κοινο...

Συγχαρητήρια σε οσους πηραν μερος(βραβευμένους και μη) και σε οσους βοήθησαν..

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δύο, και σε εσένα Δημήτρη και σε εσένα Αλέξανδρε! Για να κατακτήσουν αυτές τις θέσεις σημαίνει ότι είναι κορυφαία!  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

Συγχαρητήρια παιδια σε εσας και τα πουλακια σας!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι κάτι βρήκα.ίσως να είναι η μειονότητα αλλα σε κάποιες εκθέσεις μάλλον βάζουν





Και νομίζω αυτό το καρτελάκι είναι για τις βαθμολογίες

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα έχεις δίκιο έτσι ακριβώς "θα έπρεπε να είναι"...

----------


## dikai

> Ή έκθεση της παννατικης για εμένα στεφθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχια, ημουν και στην περσινή! 
> Οι φίσσες των πουλιων δεν μπήκαν πάνω στα κλουβια γιατι πέρυσι τις περισσότερες τις έφαγαν τα πουλια και πολλές χαθηκαν!
> Η φίσσα ειναι για τον κάθε εκτροφέα για να δει που έχασε και που κέρδισε βαθμους το πουλακι και να το βελτιώσει με την εκτροφή!
> 
> Οσον αφορα την απόσταση ασφαλείας απο το κοινό και τα πουλιά ειναι κάτι που και εμεις θα θέλαμε αλλα ειναι κάτι που δεν συμβαινει πουθενα ανα τον κόσμο!
> 
> τα δικα μου καναρινάκια που βραβεύτηκαν!


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε.
Με RAZZA;
Στα εμφάνισης τα έχουνε βάλει τελικά;

----------


## mitsman

> Συγχαρητήρια φίλε.
> Με RAZZA;
> Στα εμφάνισης τα έχουνε βάλει τελικά;


Τα ράτσα εσπανιολ ανήκουν στην κατηγορία τύπου, ναι!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## johnrider

για πολυ τυπου χαλβαδιασμα.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβο *mitsman* και από εδώ.

----------


## geopan

Δυο ξεχωριστες εκθεσεις στον ιδιο χωρο και με το ιδιο θεμα.Χαρακτηριστικο της φυλης μας.Τελικα οι χορηγοι μαλλον εχουν τον τελευταιο λογο.Προσωπικη αποψη χωρις να θιγω κανεναν.

----------

